
Apple's Interest In Gaming Isn't Casual - nickb
http://www.forbes.com/2009/05/01/apple-gaming-iphone-technology-enteprise-tech-apple.html
======
pg
I highly recommend this plugin for anyone visiting forbes.com:
<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

~~~
listic
How do you use those plugins that are supposed to be dragged onto bookmarks
toolbar? Do you really have the toolbar?

I switched off the bookmarks toolbar from the beginning and didn't yet have a
reason to turn it back on.

~~~
bmunro
Using Firefox, I moved the bookmarks toolbar to the menu bar.

To do this, make sure you have the bookmarks toolbar visible. Right-click on
the menu bar or around the location box, then select 'customise'. Drag
'Bookmark toolbar items' to the white box next to the help menu. You can now
hide the bookmark toolbar again.

Now if you add a bookmark to the bookmark toolbar, it appears on the menu bar.
You can also drag bookmarklets on to it.

I have been doing it this way for years. Of course, there is less space on the
menu bar, so you can't have as many bookmaarks as on a toolbar.

~~~
listic
Thanks so much! Now I can use the addons like this without wasting screen
space on a whole bookmarks bar.

I wonder if I will be able to turn off text next to bookmarklet's icons too;
leaving only icons.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
rename your bookmarks as (blank) and you'll be left with just the site icon.
this is what I do for most bookmarks on the toolbar. That way you can fit
about 40 buttons per row.

------
stcredzero
How do you determine if you can break into X and make money?

    
    
        - Is there anything that really sucks about X?
        - Do lots of people want to do X anyways?  
    

Your answer is the AND of these two!

------
cookiecaper
Windows will stay far, far ahead of any other platform in gaming at the very
least until someone can get the Khronos Group to do something useful. OpenGL 3
is such a setback for non-Microsoft gaming.

~~~
zio
Gaming is not only about pretty graphics, dude. Who the fuck cares if OpenGL 3
isn't as great as DirectX10, cool games are made on the nintendo which has
neither.

The madness of wanting all the pretty graphics you can do has killed whole
game genres on the PC. There aren't any RPG worth a salt nowadays because the
only studios that survived are using all their resources on graphics and
nothing else. Fallout 3 is a shooter that just happens to have RPG elements
and doesn't hold a candle to its predecessors. The RPG genre used to have
hideous graphics and great gameplay, when Fallout 2 was out it was considered
ugly for its own time but was a success because people cared less in those
days. Fallout 3 has pretty graphics and nothing else because of the insane
expectations people have from 3D games.

